# BSOD when waking up from hibernation



## Andrew87 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi,

When waking up from hibernation, after windows loading screen, BSOD pops up. In the event viewer it shows the following error: The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x00000133 (0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000501, 0x0000000000000500, 0x0000000000000000). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: 063013-5734-01.

I had to replace my ssd and bought a different one 2 days ago, reinstalled windows as well on that occasion. Before that I had no issue so I suspect it might be connected.

PC Spec:
CPU: i5-4570
MOBO: ASUS Z87-K - Intel Z87 
SSD: Samsung SSD 840 Series - 120GB
Memory: Crucial Ballistix Tactical 8GB
PSU: Seasonic SS-500ET, T3 500W 
GPU: AMD Ati HD 5770

From sysinfo:
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8 Pro with Media Center, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4570 CPU @ 3.20GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8131 Mb
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 113942 MB, Free - 43533 MB; D: Total - 1907726 MB, Free - 710058 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., Z87-K
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

Memory dump is in the attachment. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I make no effort to read those dumps, but have some general advice.

Make sure you have the latest drivers from the PC (or motherboard) manufacturer's web site.

Check the Action Center and try to clear any issues found there.

Use BlueScreenView to try to understand those dumps.

In the Windows 8 Start screen type *reliability*, click _Settings_, and then select _View Reliability History_. In the resulting chart if you click a column you'll see additional detailed text below. Perhaps there will be some useful information here.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. CHECK the connections to that new SSD drive MAY be a bad connection

2. The crash appears to be caused by the Intel Matrix Rapid Storage Technology driver

Here is the dump

Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 9200.16581.amd64fre.win8_gdr.130410-1505
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff801`c661f000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff801`c68eba20
Debug session time: Sun Jun 30 04:22:58.733 2013 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 22:20:28.937
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************

DPC_WATCHDOG_VIOLATION (133)
The DPC watchdog detected a prolonged run time at an IRQL of DISPATCH_LEVEL
or above.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000000, A single DPC or ISR exceeded its time allotment. The offending
 component can usually be identified with a stack trace.
Arg2: 0000000000000501, The DPC time count (in ticks).
Arg3: 0000000000000500, The DPC time allotment (in ticks).
Arg4: 0000000000000000

Debugging Details:
------------------

TRIAGER: Could not open triage file : e:\dump_analysis\program\triage\modclass.ini, error 2

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR: 0x133

PROCESS_NAME: System

CURRENT_IRQL: d

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER: from fffff801c67f8c5b to fffff801c6679440

STACK_TEXT: 
fffff801`c593c6e8 fffff801`c67f8c5b : 00000000`00000133 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000501 00000000`00000500 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff801`c593c6f0 fffff801`c66bd774 : fffff880`037100d0 00000000`004e8b3c fffff801`c593c870 fffff780`00000320 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x145a4
fffff801`c593c770 fffff801`c6d8deca : fffff880`014c9100 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`066b9c80 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeUpdateTime+0x2ec
fffff801`c593c950 fffff801`c667200e : 000000bb`4361f7d8 fffffa80`066b9c80 fffff801`c6db7580 fffffa80`066b9c80 : hal!HalpTimerClockInterrupt+0x86
fffff801`c593c980 fffff880`0143d66e : fffffa80`066b9c80 fffffa80`06c7e3a0 00000000`00000001 fffff801`c6917180 : nt!KiInterruptDispatchLBControl+0x1ce
fffff801`c593cb10 fffffa80`066b9c80 : fffffa80`06c7e3a0 00000000`00000001 fffff801`c6917180 fffffa80`06fb6000 : iaStorA+0x666e
fffff801`c593cb18 fffffa80`06c7e3a0 : 00000000`00000001 fffff801`c6917180 fffffa80`06fb6000 fffff880`0143c598 : 0xfffffa80`066b9c80
fffff801`c593cb20 00000000`00000001 : fffff801`c6917180 fffffa80`06fb6000 fffff880`0143c598 fffffa80`06fb6000 : 0xfffffa80`06c7e3a0
fffff801`c593cb28 fffff801`c6917180 : fffffa80`06fb6000 fffff880`0143c598 fffffa80`06fb6000 00000000`00000000 : 0x1
fffff801`c593cb30 fffffa80`06fb6000 : fffff880`0143c598 fffffa80`06fb6000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`06fb6018 : nt!KiInitialPCR+0x180
fffff801`c593cb38 fffff880`0143c598 : fffffa80`06fb6000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`06fb6018 fffffa80`066b9c80 : 0xfffffa80`06fb6000
fffff801`c593cb40 fffffa80`06fb6000 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`06fb6018 fffffa80`066b9c80 00000000`00000000 : iaStorA+0x5598
fffff801`c593cb48 00000000`00000000 : fffffa80`06fb6018 fffffa80`066b9c80 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`06c748f8 : 0xfffffa80`06fb6000

STACK_COMMAND: kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
iaStorA+666e
fffff880`0143d66e ?? ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX: 5

SYMBOL_NAME: iaStorA+666e

FOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: iaStorA

IMAGE_NAME: iaStorA.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 50f447bb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: X64_0x133_iaStorA+666e

BUCKET_ID: X64_0x133_iaStorA+666e

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

I recommend you go to the motherboard site
http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=45&m=Z87-K&os=&hashedid=1QXNrXg6jfKetfSK

and download and install all of the latest Intel drivers for the chipset and the sata port drivers applicable to your set up. These are found under chipset and sata

The problem basically is a timeout error on an Intel Matrix Rapid Storage driver - under what is known as a deferred procedure call
The DPC watchdog detected a prolonged run time at an IRQL of DISPATCH_LEVEL
or above. - as I have highlighted for you in BLUE colour

SO as my good colleague TerryNet has said the answer is


> Make sure you have the latest drivers from the PC (or motherboard) manufacturer's web site.


3. In view of the reinstall of Windows, I think my money is on the driver.


----------



## Andrew87 (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you for your help. I have reinstalled RST as well as the chipset driver hopefully it will help. I already had the latest drivers though.

I am not sure it is connected however I have a repeating error in the event viewer:
Event 219, Kernel-PnP - The driver \Driver\WUDFRd failed to load for the device ACPI\PNP0A0A\2&daba3ff&1. 

that happens basically at every restart or boot and I couldn't figure out what device or driver it is.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

which have you installed please


----------



## Andrew87 (Jul 25, 2012)

Those 2: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/8421739/Drivers.JPG


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please do not be annoyed but I do not open links to dropbox or anywhere else, that I do not KNOW
Install all the Intel drivers applicable to your system, from the link on the motherboard site

that is 
1. Chipset driver
2. Management Engine Interface - the latest one
3. Intel Smart Connect Technology
4. Intel Rapid Start Technology
5. Intel Rapid Storage Technology

and also check updates for LAN and audio


----------



## Andrew87 (Jul 25, 2012)

Screen in the attachment. I haven't installed Intel Smart Connect Technology and neither Rapid Start Technology - that's disabled in bios. 

edit: is management engine interface necessary?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Did you reinstall on UEFI or change to Legacy and I presume Windows is on the SSD


----------



## Andrew87 (Jul 25, 2012)

I reinstalled windows on uefi I believe. Windows is on the ssd yes.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well if when you reinstalled you did not make any changes in UEFI the it was UEFI
The reason I ask is that the error you have can be caused by changing settings relating to how devices are configured via UEFI or the traditional BIOS

The other error you have -



> The driver \Driver\WUDFRd failed to load for the device ACPI\PNP0A0A\2&daba3ff&1.


relates to the Windows User Driver Framework - a service running under the name Windows Driver Foundation
It is related in your case, as you can see to a device - PNP0A0A etc 
I do NOT know what this is - what have you got connected and are there any unknown devices or warning in device manager

If you look in computer management - disk management, if it is installed UEFI you will have a partition with a FAT32 file system


----------



## Andrew87 (Jul 25, 2012)

No, all good in device manager. It is probably nothing serious and I can try troubleshooting it by disconnecting all devices and seeing what happens.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
Have a look in disk management
for the ssd


----------



## Andrew87 (Jul 25, 2012)

It is actually NTFS.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It will be NTFS as well, the UEFI uses a GPT partitioned drive and the Windows Boot Manager files are on a partition which is formatted with a FAT32 file system
If you look at the lower window on disk management for the SSD it will show you - probably disk 0

The PC should contain one system partition. On Extensible Firmware Interface (EFI) and UEFI systems, this is also known as the EFI System Partition, or the ESP. This partition is usually stored on the primary hard drive. The PC boots to this partition.

The minimum size of this partition is 100 MB, and must be formatted using the FAT32 file format.


----------



## Andrew87 (Jul 25, 2012)

Screen attached. It is like that I guess.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> Rapid Start Technology - that's disabled in bios.


YOU ARE CORRECT - I did not know - that is Intels answer to rapid start from hibernation - and although Intel details the procedure for using on an SSD drive it is commonly acknowledged to be a little superfluous as that is in itself one of the reasons for using an SSD drive for its ability of speed.

*I apologise for my error - in telling you to install -luckily no harm done*


http://download.intel.com/support/m...pid_start_technology_user_guide_for_uefi1.pdf
and is detailed here for 8 - HOWEVER as I said I would not use it


----------



## Andrew87 (Jul 25, 2012)

I appreciate your help and time invested. I will just wait and see what happens now, if the problem disappears and eventually report back. Thanks again.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Re your 16 - yes that 100MB is the one - so it is UEFI as you have seen
Can I suggest you try it, obviously if you have not done so a reboot will be necessary after the driver installation.
If you have it configured keep your eye on what Windows is installing by way of drivers
My experience is that even 8 does not always get it right
Go Control Panel
Devices and Printers
Right click the computer icon
Click Device Installation settings
you will see what I mean
My recommendation is - DO NOT allow windows to install drivers for you


----------



## Andrew87 (Jul 25, 2012)

Ok will do.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Just check my 19 and thanks for the kind appreciation note in your post 18
It makes it a pleasure to help 
I will remain subscribed, so will get a notification if you post. 
Please come back, if any problems
If not - after a couple of days please mark solved.
Good luck


----------



## Andrew87 (Jul 25, 2012)

So that didn't seem to help. BSOD. New dumb attached.

I have now uninstalled Rapid Storage Technology and will see how it manages without it. Weird thing is on previous ssd that I had to replace I never had this problem.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

See how it is, after uninstalling the Intel rapid storage tech IF NO GOOD did you run the Samsung Firmware update for that drive 
http://www.samsung.com/global/business/semiconductor/samsungssd/downloads.html

and what does the Samsung Magician software report

http://www.samsung.com/global/busin...ds/Samsung_Magician_4_1_Release_Notes_1_1.pdf

The dump provides no more information as such the cause is still the same a DPC timeout error
I am reasonably convinced it is a driver for Intel component that is not working correctly with that SSD
WHAT PLEASE WAS the original SSD and indeed why was that replaced

There is nothing overclocked is there - RAM - Graphics -


----------



## Andrew87 (Jul 25, 2012)

I have the latest firmware on the disk, magician doens't report anything special or out of ordinary, all good there. I will see what happens without RST and report back.Thanks.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry about that was adding to it while you were replying
Was the original a SAMSUNG and why was it replaced - did the original SSD fail


----------



## Andrew87 (Jul 25, 2012)

Nothing is overclocked, original ssd was Kingston SSDNow V300 - 120GB. It was showing really low read and write values (besides 0s Benchmarks) so I decided to get this one, which functions perfectly besides this issue.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers, just confirm please to save me re-reading all of every post from you again IS IT ONLY on wake from hibernation


----------



## Andrew87 (Jul 25, 2012)

I haven't used sleep much, so can't really say but otherwise there are no problems at all.


----------



## Andrew87 (Jul 25, 2012)

Funny things going on, PC last night was waking up by its own on hibernation, twice so I just shut it down. Now hibernation worked again.. might as well not use hibernation at all since it also wears the disk much more.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> Funny things going on, PC last night was waking up by its own on hibernation


what settings do you have for wake from hibernation?
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows7/what-are-wake-on-lan-capabilities

although that relates to 7 the process is more or les the same for 8 and you may esplore the settings available here as per my screenshot

The other point that comes to my mind have you set the Windows 8 defrag for C the SSD to NOT defrag but optimize which is TRIM or are you using some Samsung aspect of TRIM - not that this would account for wake from hibernation, but it should be the setting on 8 for the efficiency of the SSD


----------



## Andrew87 (Jul 25, 2012)

I changed some bios settings as well as device settings in device manager disabling them from waking up the PC. I have defrag disabled yes. I will see how it behaves over the next couple of days, at least no bsod so far without RST.


----------

